# Oh just a boring ole photo or two. Nothing interesting. :)



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW! I take it they are yours! wonderful! totally breath taking


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

MysticL said:


> WOW! I take it they are yours! wonderful! totally breath taking



Of course! I only post my own photos.  Thank you!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Who is the "model"??? he / she is so gorgeous?! Really, these are some of the most amazing photos I have seen in ages! You are very talented


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

MysticL said:


> Who is the "model"??? he / she is so gorgeous?! Really, these are some of the most amazing photos I have seen in ages! You are very talented



This is Keegan J. a Friesian stallion owned by Emily Jewell of Grace and Beauty Farms in Indiana. If you get Horse Illustrated you've seen an article about him in the December 2011 issue. There was a feature photo of him along side it that I took. Also the pull out full size poster in the middle of that same magazine was a photo I took.

A photo I took of this same horse won the Farnan Horse Products Super Model Super Mask contest. So you'll be seeing Keegan in Horse and Rider, Equis and many other horse related magaiznes in the Farnam ads for their Shimmer Weave fly masks.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is Keegan's facebook.  LOL

Keegan J. Friesian | Facebook


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome job! I love the contrast of color with his deep gorgeous black coat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

cakemom said:


> Awesome job! I love the contrast of color with his deep gorgeous black coat.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh could you come to my housr and take some pics?
Feel free to bring that gorgeous horse..
Very artistic well done....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I love Keegan!! He is so stunningly gorgeous! Love the contrast of him and the sunflowers!!!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Unfortunately I live in South Africa so those mags are all imported and SUPER pricey so i dont get every edition. But I can only imagine he made it in! Congrats to him and you as the photgrapher


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I remember seeing these! but im not complaining, i always love seeing Keegan! hes stunning!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

OKay, Smarty, WHAT kind of camera are you using and WHO'S calendar will these be in? Beautiful photos!


----------



## FireFlies (Jul 26, 2009)

I love the middle one! Do you think I could paint it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow, your pictures are stunning! Gorgeous horse, too.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Corporal said:


> OKay, Smarty, WHAT kind of camera are you using and WHO'S calendar will these be in? Beautiful photos!



lol, I'm using a beat to heck Canon 400d.  No idea what calendar they will be in!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

IN LOVE.
<3

I'm very, incredibly jealous of your photography talents. Absolutely gorgeous, I may need to fly you to Canada to take some pics of me and Berto.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I LOVE that horse!! What amazing photos too!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Amazing! I saw Keegan in the latest Equus magazine and I was so excited!


----------



## Madisonluvshorses (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow! Gorgeous horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Boring? I don't think so, *ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS PICTURES!!!* Enter one into this month's photo contest and you have my vote! :thumbsup:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Breath-taking. Thank you, I really enjoyed looking.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Very beautiful!!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

VanillaBean said:


> Amazing! I saw Keegan in the latest Equus magazine and I was so excited!



YES! His ad is in Young Rider and Horse Illustrated and Horse and Rider too. In the next few months Farnam will release a new ad!


----------



## Patriot (Jan 28, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Oh my word, the rich yellow flowers, with his dark black colour, its breath taking... Beautiful, simply beautiful...


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful.What else can one say.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow that third picture is just absolutly breathtaking.

Love seeing all of your photos on Facebook and deviantart
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselover9292 (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful horse and photo's!


----------

